# Big Lifts on Same Day?



## dk1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

First post here. Thought the stickies in training and diet were outstanding.  Fitday showed me that you just cant guess diet - you gotta measure it.

Was wondering what the forum thinks about doing the the "big" lifts on the same day. Can I bench and squat on the same day? Military and dead lift on the same day? What about bench and military (two upper body lifts)? Or would it be better to do only one big lift per day with accessories?

Im pressed for time and usually can get to the gym 4-5 times per week. I have just gotten back to lifting/execising in the past year and lost 40lbs of blubber. Goal is strength. No gear.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 20, 2010)

Nothing wrong with executing multiple big lifts on one day. Infact, many beginners are urged to do full body workouts three times a week comprising only of big compounds lifts. This routine may not work for some interested in incorporating a wider range of exercises into their routines but it certainly proves that doing multiple big lifts in one day can be done. You wouldn't want to do 5 heavy sets of bench, followed by 5 sets of military press, followed by 5 sets of rows, 5 sets of weighted pullups, and so on in one day but doing 2 heavy sets of each shouldn't really be a problem. It all depends on how you break down your workout. I like to look at it this way. Let's use an example for one exercise but this applies to all. Say you decide that you need to to 8 sets of heavy squats in a week. You can elect to do them all in one day, you can do 4 sets in 2 days, or even 3 sets in 3 days. It really doesn't matter, do what works for you but certainly when you decide to work them all into one day there will be little room/energy left to properly execute other heavy lifts, so they can be done on other days. I personally like to set up splits where I execute 4 sets per major exercise in one workout, working that muscle group twice a week. It's really up to you.


----------



## dk1 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks

getting two of the lifts in on the same day will really help schedule


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

Split them up and do one major upper and lower lifts per workout. Can have a focus day for each lift, and as accessory do a variation of the other lift and train 4x a week. Throw in some accessory for back and some power exercises and you've got yourself a pretty good strength program.

*Monday (Focus Deadlift):*
Clean + Push Press - 5x3
Deads - 3x5
Single Arm Overhead Press - 3x8
Pullups - 4x12

*Tuesday (Focus Bench):*
Box Jumps - 5x3
Bench - 3x5
Front Squats - 3x8
Hyperextensions - 4x12

*Wenesday (Rest)*

*Thursday (Focus Military):*
DB Snatches - 5x3
Military - 3x5
Rack Pulls - 3x8
DB Rows - 4x12

*Friday (Focus Squat):*
Explosive Pushups - 5x3
Squats - 3x5
Dead Press - 3x8
Pullthroughs - 4x12

*Sat + Sun (Rest)*

One or two sets of grip/bicep/core work after each workout (choose one) is advisable. I'm actually quite happy how this turned out, haha.


----------



## My weener Burns (Jun 21, 2010)

Fortunately, i lift like a pansy and never have to worry about stuff like this.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Split them up and do one major upper and lower lifts per workout. Can have a focus day for each lift, and as accessory do a variation of the other lift and train 4x a week. Throw in some accessory for back and some power exercises and you've got yourself a pretty good strength program.
> 
> *Monday (Focus Deadlift):*
> Clean + Push Press - 5x3
> ...



Focus on a vertical push instead of a pull?


----------



## Phineas (Jun 21, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Focus on a vertical push instead of a pull?



I also wondered about that.

Gaz - why the military press and not pullups, or rows?


----------



## dk1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who posted advice.

One last thing.  I didnt see a consensus here on the 5-3-1 program for strength.  Could that be worked into the programs to be used on the "focus" body part for each day?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

Put Military Press as a focus because thats what the OP was asking about (Military/Deadlift/Bench/Squat).

Program is still in favour of pulling overall if thats what you're worried about, lol.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Put Military Press as a focus because thats what the OP was asking about (Military/Deadlift/Bench/Squat).
> 
> Program is still in favour of pulling overall if thats what you're worried about, lol.



No, I noticed that it had plenty of pulls. I just would have done a Pull-up/Deadlift/Bench/Squat anyways, or at least pointed out to him how much more muscle/power is involved in a vertical pull vs vertical push. Maybe I just like pull-ups too much and i'm biased-lol-


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> No, I noticed that it had plenty of pulls. I just would have done a Pull-up/Deadlift/Bench/Squat anyways, or at least pointed out to him how much more muscle/power is involved in a vertical pull vs vertical push. Maybe I just like pull-ups too much and i'm biased-lol-



Lol! I love pullups also. Maybe its just my mindset right now, i did a lot of programs in a row with heavy pullups so for a little while i've given them a back seat to Military for a while. Just got to my limit with pullups for the time being, concentrating on keeping a steady performance over volume now.


----------

